

Speech and Consequences - untog
http://www.popehat.com/2013/09/10/speech-and-consequences/

======
rhizome
I have found no reason to believe that the PD thing is/was anything more than
a satire of the TechCrutch Disrupt demographic. It's just too silly.

~~~
untog
Don't worry, this post got flagged off the front page too. No need for HN to
discuss it.

~~~
mpyne
Pity though, it's a well-reasoned essay on why freedom of speech doesn't mean
freedom from consequences, almost independent of PD's actions.

